# Taking viagra abroad



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I've seen previous threads on this, but just to double check...

Flying from Heathrow to Ukraine, am I likely to get my viagra confiscated? I'll be taking 2 strips of 10 tablets (not pfizer viagra, just generics). Will they even raise an eyebrow if I put them in my toiletries bag with toothbrush, condoms etc in my suitcase (i.e. would it raise any issues on the scanner?) in my suitcase or would it be better to take it in with my hand luggage? Also should I declare it or not even mention it?

Thanks


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Mate they will just see 2 blister packs in your toiletry bag don't think they would open your suitcase for that tbh oh and defo in suitcase imo


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

take out your flacid willy at customs and shake it around saying 'dead,,,, dead,,,,' they'll cave and let you go!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You should be fine with it mate


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Is there a purpose other than there natural use, for the viagra?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Greenspin said:


> Is there a purpose other than there natural use, for the viagra?


Well it's a vasodilator, so while it's almost exclusively prescribed for erectile dysfunction it has also been investigated in diseases such as Raynaud's, in which circulation is reduced.

Is that what you meant?

And cheers everyone. 20 tabs should be plenty - I would take 30 but don't know if that's pushing it. Am I being paranoid or will they really not give a fcuk, even if they do find them?


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

AlasTTTair said:


> Well it's a vasodilator, so while it's almost exclusively prescribed for erectile dysfunction it has also been investigated in diseases such as Raynaud's, in which circulation is reduced.
> 
> Is that what you meant?
> 
> And cheers everyone. 20 tabs should be plenty - I would take 30 but don't know if that's pushing it. Am I being paranoid or will they really not give a fcuk, even if they do find them?


As long as you don't have a suitcase full they aren't gonna open your case mate


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

AlasTTTair said:


> Well it's a vasodilator, so while it's almost exclusively prescribed for erectile dysfunction it has also been investigated in diseases such as Raynaud's, in which circulation is reduced.
> 
> Is that what you meant?
> 
> And cheers everyone. 20 tabs should be plenty - I would take 30 but don't know if that's pushing it. Am I being paranoid or will they really not give a fcuk, even if they do find them?


Yeah, I was wondering if there was a reason bodybuilder might take it, other than its classic use that I hadn't heard of......


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Yeah, I was wondering if there was a reason bodybuilder might take it, other than its classic use that I hadn't heard of......


I have heard that they give them to greyhounds before a race to enhance performance


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Greenspin said:


> Yeah, I was wondering if there was a reason bodybuilder might take it, other than its classic use that I hadn't heard of......


I know Scott (can't remember his fcuking user name on here) used to take them pre-wo. He did mention why, but I can't remember. I assume for some sort of dilating effect, perhaps an increased pump?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Here we go:



> yes to rack, i find it helps with the pump hugely, infact no nose product ive taken comes close plus i can **** right after my session even on effs, no lag


(He was taking 1/4 a viagra pre-wo)


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Was just about to mention Dutch Scott to you then but you beat me to it


----------



## illegaldanish (Jun 5, 2010)

As long as it is prescribed by a Doctor then it is totally legal to carry. It's legal to obtain it pretty much anywhere with prescription, but just double check the law on it for the Ukraine, but I can't see it being an issue.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

AlasTTTair said:


> Here we go:
> 
> (He was taking 1/4 a viagra pre-wo)


Fair play, makes sense I suppose....


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

illegaldanish said:


> As long as it is prescribed by a Doctor then it is totally legal to carry. It's legal to obtain it pretty much anywhere with prescription, but just double check the law on it for the Ukraine, but I can't see it being an issue.


It isn't prescribed lol; if it was I wouldn't give a sh1t! I can't find any laws specific to the ukraine from searching around, but like everyone says it should be fine. If it isn't I'm screwed though (I'll defo need them).


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

As stated previously mate unless you have 10,000 and your bag is over weight thro them really dont think its an issue TBH...


----------



## joeytriby (Jan 29, 2012)

How did u get on? I am wanting to take a small 4 pack of kamagra on holiday with me to spain, was concerned about implications in customs etc


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Jaysus lads do you really think you will end up in a banged up abroad situation for a few viagra?

You will be fine, just throw them in your suit case. They have a lot more to worry about than some bloke with a pack or two of viagra in his wash bag


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

just pop them all before you go to airport should keep you right for a couple days who knows might even get some on the plane :rockon:


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

I have a similar situation only my 1st day of pct starts when i fly out to a satg do for a few days in spain so im wondering will i get my nolvadex took of me in spain/portugal. I was even thinking of taking teh tbol so i can bang them into me for an extr afew days and leave the pct till i get home. Any tips guys ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Not planning on going to beach in speedo's are you,you could receive a stiff warning!



AlasTTTair said:


> Well it's a vasodilator, so while it's almost exclusively prescribed for erectile dysfunction it has also been investigated in diseases such as Raynaud's, in which circulation is reduced.
> 
> Is that what you meant?
> 
> And cheers everyone. 20 tabs should be plenty - I would take 30 but don't know if that's pushing it. Am I being paranoid or will they really not give a fcuk, even if they do find them?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Jeez, viagra isn't illegal is it?


----------



## joeytriby (Jan 29, 2012)

Just wanted to hear from somebody who had actually done it before. It would just be in my suitcase, it isn't official viagra its kamagra, which i have no prescription for, and I do not want any hassle at the airport as travelling with family!


----------



## joeytriby (Jan 29, 2012)

I am not worried about being banged up abroad either. I just don't want the hassle of being questioned about some dodgy viagra in my suitcase, so thought I'd sock it to u knowledgeable fellas for advice


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

done it plenty of times mate no worries, both in my suitcase and just in my pocket


----------



## richgearguy (Jun 23, 2011)

No worries - I've done it many times to the US with no problem. I keep them in my toiletry bag so they don't look out of place (like any other med). Who is to say they weren't prescribed by a GP ?


----------



## Boltran (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks for the great thread! It helps me stop worrying about how to bringing my viagra thru customs. I buy it online without prescription (generic).


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Boltran said:


> Thanks for the great thread! It helps me stop worrying about how to bringing my viagra thru customs. I buy it online without prescription (generic).


 I take Valium on planes in my pockets that's not been prescribed. No one says a word.


----------



## Digger78 (Nov 30, 2014)

Took it abroad many times. Egypt, Jamaica, dom Republic, Mexico, cuba, Turkey etc and never had problems


----------



## Jamming (Aug 8, 2012)

I've taken it abroad before and brought it back from abroad, never had any problems. If you get your case searched, technically they can take it from you if you don't have a prescription but very much doubt they would do anything more.


----------

